# sae's



## tyke_uk (31 Mar 2010)

I had a small problem with bba it really only grew on the anubias.ive been addressing this by increasing circulation and upping the c02 and by moving the diffuser into different locations within the tank to find the ideal spot for co2 distribution.Last week i also purchased 3 sae  (already have 3 ottos).But these sae's are superb they are going through my tank like a dose of salts. The bba is disappearing off the anubias you can actually see where they've been.  3 great additions to the tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Mar 2010)

They're nice fish though I've heard they can get aggressive with each other in small groups.  Also, they'll possibly nom on juicy fresh new moss growth, so something to be aware of


----------



## gratts (31 Mar 2010)

Got BBA in one of my tanks..had read that they were only effective at removing new growth of BBA, and that they would leave the old stuff alone! Think I'll give a little group of them a go though


----------



## alzak (31 Mar 2010)

Hi

I have them in my tank and they do not eat any algae but they love my moss which nearly all gone 

Do not keep SAE with moss


----------



## tyke_uk (31 Mar 2010)

if they keep the bba down ill even supply them moss


----------



## geoffbark (12 Jul 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have them in my tank and they do not eat any algae but they love my moss which nearly all gone
> 
> Do not keep SAE with moss




Are you sure they are SAE's, they should eat BBA and not moss  

Here is a useful site on the SAE http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html


----------

